# Slightly off topic... but...



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

This is the logo for my new blog where I'll be posting my reviews and video reviews of cigars and brews. (Puffs and Pints). Anyway, let me know what you brothers think.

I'll post a URL for the blog once I get the first review video edited and posted.

Neal


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

That is freakin awesome. Love it from top to bottom. VERY cool and like the fade away reflection at the bottom where you don't see the whole top part of the logo just ablut 2/3 of it. Very creative!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

HECK OF A JOB!!!! That is awesome!!! Good Job!


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Good work. 
That looks fantastic.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

very cool, well done...........that would be a great name and logo for a cigar bar.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

awesome work Neal, especially like the way it looks embossed 

does your wife know youre using the comp for something other than watching cbid?


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey looks great. I do have some constructive input. I am a graphic artist and i see just one problem. The "reflection" should never start behind the object. Not going to explain why, everyone can figure that out. It should look as though it is in front and floating.

Other than that I do like it. Very nice.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Love the logo. Better TM it before it gets stolen. That would be one heck of a cigar bar sign if you ask me. But you didn't, so...LOL

Good job bro, can't wait for it to get up and running.


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job Neal!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

mattehh said:


> Hey looks great. I do have some constructive input. I am a graphic artist and i see just one problem. The "reflection" should never start behind the object. Not going to explain why, everyone can figure that out. It should look as though it is in front and floating.
> 
> Other than that I do like it. Very nice.


Yeah, I thought about that. Take a look at the icons across your dock sometime (if you have a Mac) and take a look at what Apple does.

On a different note, I threw this together in about 30 min. and thought... hmmm, not bad.

Thanks for the cc.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Swany said:


> Love the logo. Better TM it before it gets stolen. That would be one heck of a cigar bar sign if you ask me. But you didn't, so...LOL
> 
> Good job bro, can't wait for it to get up and running.


Yeah... it should be covered by DMCA since I've published it online. However, I'm going to add a TM.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and constructive crits. I love it. This was a quickie (almost a rough draft) and I liked it enough that I wanted to share it with all you brothers. 

And the thought of a cigar shop/cigar bar/liquor store has crossed my mind many times and this would definitely be the name.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking good Neal, Cant wait for some reviews and videos. :cheer2:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, the first review is up. I can't post it in the forums. But if you look hard enough, you'll probably be able to find it on your own. PM me if you can't.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

It took me about a month to find your Blog :wink: ...but once I did...I LOVE IT! :thumb:

Really, love the logo...I see that you "corrected" it from what you had posted originally...thank you, as I am anal about those types of things as well!...TMI

Anyway, read your review...very nice. I really like the pairing aspect of your reviews. There are so many cigar review sites online but yours seems to be "one-of-a-kind"! 

I have "joined" your Blog...as I submit reviews for cigarcraig (another great blog) and I like to keep up with others as to try and not review something that was recently reviewed by another BOTL...man, that was a mouthful! 

Nonetheless, you did a great job and I really hope it kicks off for you!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

quo155 said:


> It took me about a month to find your Blog :wink: ...but once I did...I LOVE IT! :thumb:
> 
> Really, love the logo...I see that you "corrected" it from what you had posted originally...thank you, as I am anal about those types of things as well!...TMI
> 
> ...


Hey Tommy, thanks so much for the follow and the input. Yeah, the proto logo was just a bit "off" re: the idea of whether the logo is in front of the reflection as Mattehh said. I still think that it needs to be in front, but I adjusted it just a bit and that seemed to clear things up for me.

I'd be way more than happy to have you contribute your reviews to the blog. My whole thing will be about pairing some type of drink (mostly beer) with a quality stick.

Anyway, thanks again for the input and the follow!

Neal


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Hey Tommy, thanks so much for the follow and the input. Yeah, the proto logo was just a bit "off" re: the idea of whether the logo is in front of the reflection as Mattehh said. I still think that it needs to be in front, but I adjusted it just a bit and that seemed to clear things up for me.
> 
> I'd be way more than happy to have you contribute your reviews to the blog. My whole thing will be about pairing some type of drink (mostly beer) with a quality stick.
> 
> ...


I will follow :z your blog for awhile...and after you get your feet well grounded (should only take you a few reviews!)...I will gladly take you up on your offer!

BTW, I do a series for Craig (cigarcraig com) on "TACFAW" - _Take a Cigar for a Walk_. I would really enjoy doing some reviews along with a drink...just not walking and drinking! :new_all_coholic:

Thanks! :rockon:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks good! I'll be checking out the blog from time to time!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, just checked out the blog. That's one heck of a review!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Wow, just checked out the blog. That's one heck of a review!


Hey thanks Benjamin, definitely appreciate the look. Probably be doing another review later this weekend when it cools down a bit. 95 as opposed to 105. Bleh. Anyway, thinking I'll be pairing one of the sticks Shuckins bombed me with with my Black IPA.

Anyway, thanks again, brother!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just signed up....great blog and wish much success.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Just signed up....great blog and wish much success.


Hey, thanks Cigary. It means a lot to me to have your endorsement! Much appreciated.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

nealw6971 said:


> Hey, thanks Cigary. It means a lot to me to have your endorsement! Much appreciated.


I like your style of communication...it's not rigid and it's inviting and the more you put on there the better. You've got your work cut out for you that's for sure as in order to build up the site you need more info about things that people WANT to read about. Doesn't matter if it's about a cigar or beer or the brand...they might not even like it but if your story strikes a chord in how you put it on display they'll come back because of your style. Your's is a bit different...it invites and people like to be invited into things where they feel at home. Tritones ( Mike ) has a writing style I could read all day long...the guy could write about how to kill tse tse flies in Tanzania and I'd read it. Keep smoking and writing and drinking different beers.:couch2:


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Just signed up and i have to agree with everybody else! That is a great review and The beer looks amazing!! I will Bookmark this and keep reading! Great Job My Friend!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I like your style of communication...it's not rigid and it's inviting and the more you put on there the better. You've got your work cut out for you that's for sure as in order to build up the site you need more info about things that people WANT to read about. Doesn't matter if it's about a cigar or beer or the brand...they might not even like it but if your story strikes a chord in how you put it on display they'll come back because of your style. Your's is a bit different...it invites and people like to be invited into things where they feel at home. Tritones ( Mike ) has a writing style I could read all day long...the guy could write about how to kill tse tse flies in Tanzania and I'd read it. Keep smoking and writing and drinking different beers.:couch2:


Thanks for the thoughts, brother. I appreciate what you're saying about writing about what people want. I think that's something I'd like to explore more here on Puff is find out what everyone's interested in reading about. If it lines up with my interests, all the better. Seems like a lot of Puffers enjoy brew as well so I thought that'd be a good fit. I don't know a lot about spirits, so hard alcohol is kind of out of the picture.

I mean, I know enough to know that I like certain kinds of whiskey and scotch, but otherwise... I'm lost. But I know beer (at least I think I do) and I'm learning about cigars enough to start to understand what I like or what I don't like. I just want to take the mystery out of cigars for people. Heck, a year ago, I didn't know enough to understand that yes, there ARE certain flavors that a cigar can have throughout the smoke and that they can change as you smoke and that the warmth of the smoke changes the flavors or accentuates them, etc. And the best part is that it's fun.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

bcannon87 said:


> Just signed up and i have to agree with everybody else! That is a great review and The beer looks amazing!! I will Bookmark this and keep reading! Great Job My Friend!! Keep up the good work!


Thank you brother! It truly means a lot to me to have everyone looking at this.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Along the same lines that Cigary was talking about... If there is anything specific you'd like to see reviewed, please let me know. Whether it's a style of beer or brand vs. a particular type of cigar. 

ATM, my cigar stash is somewhat limited, so you might just say, Maduro or Connecticut and I'll see what I have. Of course, I'm always open to the occasional Opus X sent via USPS (J/K)!

Anyway, let me know your thoughts.

Neal


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Tritones ( Mike ) has a writing style I could read all day long...the guy could write about how to kill tse tse flies in Tanzania and I'd read it.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/295205-killing-tsetse-flies-tanzania.html


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tritones said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/295205-killing-tsetse-flies-tanzania.html


ROFL :rofl:


----------

